# A few new images



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Several recently processed images - some are new, some aren't.

Sri Lankan Pit Viper (Trimeresurus trigonocephalus) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Panamint Rattlesnake (Crotalus stephensi) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Lake Scutari Nose-horn Viper (Vipera a. ammodytes) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Mexican Pygmy Rattlesnake (Sistrurus ravus) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Baja Rattlesnake (Crotalus e. enyo) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Armanian Viper (Vipera raddei) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Baja Rattlesnake (Crotalus e. enyo) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Ornate Cantil (Agkistrodon taylori) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------

